# 8530 Gloat



## calstar

Very happy, found this on CL 1.5 miles from my house. This is basically an "as new" Clausing 8530 from the original owner (1972)with a oem vise and dividing head(which is unused), and an Anilam xy dro(new in 1984, anyone heard of it?). Original owners manual for both and Clausing test report for this mill, #010127. . You may have seen my other threads here on a 8530 with power feed I got awhile back that I'm rebuilding(so now I have two 8530s!), going to sell that and keep this. I'll be picking it up tomorrow, here are a few pics, probably more to follow.

Brian

82 year old seller John, he was really happy someone got it who appreciates it(probably _almost_ as happy as I am!)



not a scratch on it, he has removed the table handles and put protective foam on the shafts, the handles are all there



OEM unused dividing head, plates, and tailstock bought new with the mill



Clausing vise  with rotating base, also purchased new with mill



dro on table, you can see the black mounting arm on the right


----------



## kd4gij

Great find. I would love to have one of those. But around here when one comes up It isn't in near that shape and thay wan't more than a bridge port. And a BP is just to big for my shop.


----------



## calstar

kd4gij said:


> .... around here when one comes up It isn't in near that shape and thay wan't more than a bridge port. And a BP is just to big for my shop.



Santa Barbara is pretty much a desert as far as machinery goes, I drove 300+ miles to get my first 8530 so I got really, really lucky this time . When he posted it he made a mistake and put it on a CL about 100 miles from here, he had a few responses but they didn't leave a phone # so he didn't respond. It was listed for 3 days(hard to believe it was still available!!!) before I saw it, one guy came to look but didn't know what it was, not interested when he saw it. When I saw it I immediately emailed him with my #, he called about 15min later,  I drove the 4 minutes to his place and bought it.  Super nice guy, he only used it to machine aluminum for radio controlled model sailboats(mast height around 4').  

Brian


----------



## Bishop

Nicest looking and complete Clausing mill I have ever seen, including my own

That's a simply awesome find.


----------



## middle.road

where is the <awe-struck> emoticon? That is one heck of a find.


----------



## extropic

Santa Barbara isn't exactly the machine tool capital of the world. I lived there for over 10 years (the 90's +). As a matter of fact, it may be a felony to own anything more menacing than a bench top drill press in the SB city limits.

I hope you offered remove that collection of materials, shown in the pic, for little or no charge.

I see what look like coolant trays for a Baldor carbide grinder leaning against the wall at the photo lower right. Make this guy your new best friend. It could be a synergistic relationship.
On edit; After looking closer, that is a carbide grinder to the right of the Clausing. You need that also. Hurry!!!

I'm soooo jealous.

What is the spindle taper (B & S #7 ?)?


----------



## calstar

extropic said:


> ...that is a carbide grinder to the right of the Clausing.
> ...What is the spindle taper (B & S #7 ?)?



You have good eyes, it is a Baldor carbide grinder. I'm also always looking in the background of pics to see what goodies may lurk. There is a possibility I can get a few more items from him, but whenever he's ready to let them go, I won't try to encourage him to sell until he is good and ready. 

 As far as becoming friends with him I feel we are off to a good start, he's a great guy, an experienced machinist and lives practically next door, whats not to like! (we've already talked about him visiting my modest little shop space).  The spindle is a MT2, all the 8520s and 30s are MT2, the 8525s and 35s are B&S. I'm still marveling how I lucked into this little beauty!

Thanks to all for the nice comments,  Brian


----------



## calstar

Couple more pics of getting ready to move it, removed motor,head, etc, going to do the move this thurs. Sorta boring pics but since I "document" my machine tools anyway thought I'd stick 'em here. Also shown is the the test report for this mill and parts list/diagram of the vise.


----------



## mattthemuppet2

congrats Calstar, I'm pumped that it went to a member on here! Couldn't have wished for a better outcome. And I hope I look that spry when I'm 82


----------



## calstar

I had no idea what an *Anilam* dro(made in USA) was, checked ebay and even though its 31 year old technology two of the same model(with scales) are listed at $1200 and $1300, wow, now all I have to do is learn how to use it, that and the dividing head which I have never owned/used. This was without a doubt the machine score of my life, lucky, lucky, lucky!!

*And if you think that was lucky*, read on. I brought the mill home today in its entirety, sorta doing a shop rearrangement to make the most out of my limited space. When moving my mill/drill to a modified  base it sits on(at the end of today, tired, evidently not thinking clearly, prime time for an accident) the entire frigging thing flipped  over in a microsecond on the chain hoist holding it, a miracle neither I nor my friend was hurt(or worse), *now that was real luck*, must of had some real karma built up!!  Very humbling to say the least. More on this very preventable accident(aka save your ass) in another thread soon to come.

Be safe everyone,  Brian


----------



## Smudgemo

Beware of chortling...

Man, that thing is so nice I'd cash-advance a credit card if I didn't have funds on hand to buy it (and I don't need a mill or borrow money beyond my mortgage.)   Sorry about the accident, but I'm glad nobody got hurt.  Serious stuff.

-Ryan


----------



## Terrywerm

Calstar, you certainly are a lucky fellow!  That is a unique find, for sure. Enjoy!


----------



## calstar

I have to wire it in as it was hardwired to 110, Ill scab a short cord with plug to the 110 armored line as I have 110 receptacle a few feet away. this will be temporary, one or two days(I need to ask a few motor questions) then the motor wiring will  be changed to 220 and properly hardwired into the circuit so I can run it on 220, already ran the 220 circuit to the mills location. I will most likely make at least a few chips tomorrow as I've been working my ass off(not complaining at all) setting the 8530 up, rearranging my shop, taking a few machines down to sell, as well as also various home maintenance  thats in different stages. No work tomorrow, just make a few chips and play around with it, fun!

The 4:1 x axis speed handle is very cool, you can choose it or the standard 1:1 with just a push or pull on the handle,I can move the table _fast _with little effort, it truly is a speed handle
, 
Brian


----------



## Ulma Doctor

Lucky Dog, GREAT FIND MAN!!!!!

BTW you are lucky i'm a little farther than 1.5 miles away, i might have raced you there!!!!


----------



## george

Great find and looks like you got all the goodies. I have a similar story. I found mine three miles from my house I stopped to look at a car for sale and ended up with the mill. original owner with all the papers that came with it and a small rotary table also. I have a Bridgeport but I put the Clausing in the small heated room with the other small machines. I use them all winter probably more than the machines on the cold side of the wall.


----------



## truckin23

Awesome find Brian I just saw the ad it's still on CL I sent him my number I would have taken my car trailer down early tomorrow to get it.
Then sold my 8520 that I'm starting to restore now that I got 19 miles from me for $50.00. , also thanks for the seal.

Bob


----------



## RWL

calstar said:


> I had no idea what an *Anilam* dro(made in USA) was, checked ebay and even though its 31 year old technology two of the same model(with scales) are listed at $1200 and $1300, wow, now all I have to do is learn how to use it, that and the dividing head which I have never owned/used.
> Brian



I have two Anilams that look like yours sitting around in my shop.  One display head works and the other is for parts.  I only had the Y axis scale for my Bridgeport and could never find one for the longitudinal axis at a reasonable price, so I replaced it with a Mitutoyo setup when one of those came up used a few years ago.  If I hunt around, I can probably find the notes I wrote down on how to use it.  My recollection is that the display flashes when you first power up and then you have to hit one of the buttons to get it to zero.  I figured it out by trial and error.


----------



## calstar

RWL said:


> My recollection is that the _display flashes when you first power_ _up_ and then you have to hit one of the buttons to get it to zero.  I figured it out by trial and error.



Thats what mine does as well. Not surprisingly the PO had the original owners manual and it came with the mill so thanks for the offer  of the notes but not necessary; when time allows I'll read the manual and try and figure it out.

Brian


----------



## RWL

calstar said:


> Not surprisingly the PO had the original owners manual and it came with the mill .
> Brian



People over the years have asked for that old Anilam manual and nobody had one.  Consider scanning it and uploading it.


----------



## Splat

I nominate Brian and his 8530 for DEAL OF THE YEAR!...or maybe STEAL OF THE YEAR!     You just used all your karma points, buddy! You did good, and I don't mind telling you I'm jealous! I wish you luck and many happy years with it.


----------



## calstar

RWL:   _People over the years have asked for that old Anilam manual and nobody had one. Consider scanning it and uploading it._

I'll do it at some point, good idea. The manual has 2 pages of operating instructions and a lot of pages on calibration steps; there is a signature and  date on some of these steps, looks like a factory tech used it as a quality check record for whoever bought the unit.

Brian


----------



## sbx

Calstar - Nice Find. I think I was right behind you on this one. I emailed the prior owner that first Sunday morning, and again that night only to hear back that it sold. SB is indeed a machine desert. Glad it went to someone who appreciates it. I still see the add while searching for my own, and just saw this post. Funny that another member here got it. I about fell on the floor when I saw the first $400 price, but at $1000 its still a steal.


----------

